

The Funded Publishes “Ideal First Round Term Sheet” For Founders - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/23/the-funded-publishes-ideal-first-round-term-sheet-for-founders/

======
nopassrecover
I really enjoyed reading about some of the common terms and actually finding
out what they mean. Anyone got some good resources on pursuing this kind of
stuff further for someone with startup interests but little to no
investment/finance background?

~~~
mikebo
The Venture Hacks archives have a lot of good reading material:

<http://venturehacks.com/archives>

~~~
bravura
I second the Venture Hacks recommendation.

In fact, that entire site should be read by any entrepreneur who wants to grok
term sheets. Possibly the best resource to dive into the material, from an
entrepreneur's perspective.

Read the blog start to finish, then go buy the Pitching Hacks PDF.

Once you want to gain an understanding of the subtleties of terms, and see
different terms considered, check out TheFunded.com.

